# Made a BB Pouch out of Simple Shot Replacement



## rubberbandit (6 mo ago)

Didn’t want to order and wait for a BB specific pouch, so I used a leather punch to open up the middle hole on one of my replacement band sets, cut the pouch and tied the band back on. Now I have a pouch with no hole! I’ll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Great idea


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

shoot thats a way better idea than the way i do it,lol


----------

